# Traveling observations....



## Devildoc (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't travel or fly as much as I used to.  My job doesn't require it that much, and with six kids we stay pretty local.

This past weekend my number 2 son and I flew to catch a MLB ball game and we spent a good bit of time at a large airport waiting to fly home.  I had to shake my head at what some people were wearing.

Daisy Dukes are "in" again.  OK in the 20-something, no bueno in a young girl.  And a lot of young girls were wearing them with cheeks peeking out.

>60 year-old women dressing like they are in their early-20s, and unable to pull it off.

Men wearing sweat suits a la George Costanza, or variants.  Shower shoes?  Really??

Purple hair, young men and women.

I have turned into my mother with people watching, and I really wonder what people are thinking when they get dressed before traveling.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2017)

You should try working internationals at one...you see dickhead styles from all over the globe!


----------



## Andoni (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't know what the hell is wrong with people. There is a blind oblivious stupid combination occurring in the public and the result is having young girls literally showing their ass.

As kids get older they're only going to wear less clothes.

I don't know when the mentally, "only gotta cover the holes" showed up, but it's gross. The sentence describing it is gross.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 19, 2017)

If my cunt sister attempted to wear this shit the kids wear these days, my mother and father would have murdered her. I had a 911 job a few weeks ago, party at a house, 14 to 16 year olds, the girls were wearing bikinis and those shorts. If that was my kid, to a convent she goes.  

M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 19, 2017)

I fully support the wear of yoga pants for females when traveling....the percentage of hot chicks wearing them has out weighed the bad chicks wearing them...just in my travel observations.


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2017)

Flying through JFK last week...the woman in front of me at security pitched a small fit because she wore flip flops and had to take them off. That means bare feet on a JFK floor. BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2017)

To quote my wife: "Thank God we didn't have girls."


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 21, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> To quote my wife: "Thank God we didn't have girls."



We have two.  Believe me, they keep me up more at night than do my sons.  The world is a tiger just waiting to devour them.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 21, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> I fully support the wear of yoga pants for females when traveling....the percentage of hot chicks wearing them has out weighed the bad chicks wearing them...just in my travel observations.



Although I think it is a bit inappropriate for traveling, I am no fashion maven, so at the end of the day who am I to say?

My bigger issue is with the lack of parenting when I see the under-18 crowd wearing them.  I want to smack their parents upside their heads....really?  You just let your daughters dress that way??


----------



## digrar (Jun 23, 2017)

I've flown from one end of the country to the other and to more than a few other countries as well, wearing board shorts and thongs (flip flops/jandles). I only stopped when I could no longer get into the Qantas Club without wearing shoes...
 On the other side of the coin, the next time I see some muppet wearing a onesie and ugg boots getting onto a tiger or jetstar flight to Bali or the Gold Coast, won't be the first time.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 23, 2017)

Coolie flights we usually call "Con Air."


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 23, 2017)

I actually had a good time coming back from Boston and heading down to Savannah. I had a layover in ATL and got to sit next to some kids heading down to Benning for basic. Surreal thinking that was me going on 3 years ago. One of them even had gone through the enlistment process with my recruiter. Seemed like a good bunch, all of them were 20-22, one had a degree and was trying to get an 18X when he got to Sand Hill. The whole experience almost made up for Delta bumping me from all 4 of my flights that weekend.


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> The whole experience almost made up for Delta bumping me from all 4 of my flights that weekend.



When was this? I've had nothing but great experiences with Delta until a storm shut down JFK May 25th or so.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 24, 2017)

AWP said:


> When was this? I've had nothing but great experiences with Delta until a storm shut down JFK May 25th or so.


Father's Day weekend. I will add the caveat that there were storms that shut ATL down. So I get being bumped over that. What I don't understand is why I get bumped the morning I'm leaving Boston when the eastern seaboard is clear skies...


----------



## medicchick (Jun 24, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Father's Day weekend. I will add the caveat that there were storms that shut ATL down. So I get being bumped over that. What I don't understand is why I get bumped the morning I'm leaving Boston when the eastern seaboard is clear skies...


It can happen depending on the weather where you are landing.  If they are having delays already they try to limit the amount of inbound traffic that can clog the airport up.  There are only so many parking spots for planes.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 24, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Father's Day weekend. I will add the caveat that there were storms that shut ATL down. So I get being bumped over that. What I don't understand is why I get bumped the morning I'm leaving Boston when the eastern seaboard is clear skies...



I see you got our "present".


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 24, 2017)

Try taking the Amtrak somewhere...like Seattle or Portland.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Try taking the Amtrak somewhere...like Seattle or Portland.



I thought about Amtrak to London, but I could not pull it off. There was some problem with US Dollars/Pound Sterling/Euros/my Eurail is expired. Always some lame excuse.


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Father's Day weekend. I will add the caveat that there were storms that shut ATL down. So I get being bumped over that. What I don't understand is why I get bumped the morning I'm leaving Boston when the eastern seaboard is clear skies...



Delta cancelled something like 5 direct flights to Orlando over two days. I understand how an airline's schedule doesn't have a lot of give for crews and airframes, but those flights were already packed. To add to it, Delta cancelled several Tampa flights as well and couldn't/ wouldn't generate any extra aircraft to try and make up the shortfall. Then we were told they will generate extra crews for the grounded planes...at 3:30AM. (I knew that was a lie) which became 6 and then 7 AM before they stopped with that noise. When the flights cancelled Delta did us a solid and brought our food and drinks...for about 35 people. I wound up landing in Tampa around 1:30AM with my wife driving two hours to pick me up. Delta's alternative for me was to fly the next day.

I understand it doesn't control the weather, but how it handled the mess pissed me off. I'll still fly Delta before United. Hands down.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 25, 2017)

Delta is my airline, hands down.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2017)

Southwest, FTW.


----------

